# Exsisting 50amp spa panel



## Tundraman83 (Aug 16, 2013)

The guy wants to add a goldfish pond in the courtyard where his hot tub is sitting. There is a 50amp sub panel right there, "spa kit" that looks like there are spaces for a few breakers. It isnt a name brand like Square D or Seimens so how can I add a circuit for a little pond pump to this panel and still be legal? I googled it, panel looks like it came from Home Depot? Thank you friends!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

What brand is the 50a gfi in the panel? Just buy the same brand, pop her in, and run with it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a GE Spa box w/ 2 extra spaces. I feed them w/ #6s at 60 amps and use the extra space for a 20 amp convenience GFCI.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

See post #3..complete with picture.....get check and split:thumbsup:


----------



## Tundraman83 (Aug 16, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> This is a GE Spa box w/ 2 extra spaces. I feed them w/ #6s at 60 amps and use the extra space for a 20 amp convenience GFCI.


 Thank you so much for your reply! I only looked quickly, but I thought it was only a 50 amp.. Should still be ok, right? we are not talking a huge load.. only a small water pump/bubbler.. Like I said though, I dont recognize the equipment.. I will find it and shoot you a link. Thanks!


----------



## Tundraman83 (Aug 16, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> This is a GE Spa box w/ 2 extra spaces. I feed them w/ #6s at 60 amps and use the extra space for a 20 amp convenience GFCI.











 
Zoom More
Views 360°
View Videos Features 




Overall rating 








3.9 / 5 











Rating breakdown 19 reviews$65.97 / each 
WAS $65.97 





This item cannot be shipped to the following state(s): GU,PR,VI

Free Shipping 


*Online Only*

*Store Only*

*Buy Online, Pick Up In Store Today*

*Buy Online, Ship to Store*

*Check Store Inventory*

Select a Store for more info on inventory and pick up options.




Product Overview
Specifications
Customer Reviews
Shipping Options
Loading...




*PRODUCT OVERVIEW*

The Midwest Electric 50 Amp 240-Volt 240-Watt Non-Fuse Metallic Spa Panel Disconnect with GFI allows you to disconnect power to your spa and meet NEC requirements. The disconnect is enclosed in a NEMA 3R weather-tight metallic case for outdoor use. The unit is for use with residential and light commercial applications. 


Use to disconnect power to a spa in residential and light commercial applications
NEMA 3R metallic, weather-tight case for outdoor use
No fuse
Compatible with copper lug wire #6 and aluminum lug wire 2/0
ANSI certified and UL listed
MFG Model # : UG412RMW250P
MFG Part # : UG412RMW250P
*Info & Guides*
You will need Adobe® Acrobat® Reader to view PDF documents. Download a free copy from the Adobe Web site.



Return To Top 


*SPECIFICATIONS*

Amperage (amps) 50 A Assembled Depth (in.) 4 in Assembled Height (in.) 10 in Assembled Width (in.) 7.5 in Certifications and Listings 1-UL Listed,ANSI Certified Electrical Product Type Load Center Manufacturer Warranty Lifetime Warranty Maximum Amperage (amps) 125 A Maximum Wattage 240 W Number of phases 1 Product Depth (in.) 4 Product Height (in.) 10 Product Weight (lb.) 7.893 Product Width (in.) 7.5 Returnable 90-Day Type Other Voltage (volts) 240 V


----------



## mcmack (Aug 20, 2013)

*hot tub*

a freind wants to put in a hot tub will it come with a gfi in the hot tub or does he need to buy the disconect.


----------



## Tundraman83 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Hot tub?*

Yes, you will need a disconnect containing a GFI


----------

